# Stream 4k and Apple TV



## Ket (3 mo ago)

I am an avid TiVo supporter. I have used TiVo since it was invented. I spent time on the phone with sales and with support, asking some questions about the stream 4K, and what streaming apps it would work with. In particular, I wanted to see if it would work with Apple TV plus. Because I’m tired of watching it on my iPad. I was told it would. However, I just got everything set up and I can download the AppleTV app. However, when I go to watch a show, it tells me it is not compatible with this device. I feel completely lied to. Either that or I am missing something very simple in the set up process. My question is, is there anyone who has stream 4K and is successfully watching Apple TV shows on their TV with it? And if so, how do you do it and what am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

That’s odd because it shows as a supported app on the TiVo web page





Stream Movies, TV, Sports & More | TiVo Stream 4K


TiVo Stream 4K is one place for all your subscription, free, live and on demand entertainment. With TiVo you find great movies and shows based on what you love, not where they live.



www.tivo.com


----------



## Gone2MauiNow (Jul 16, 2017)

Ket said:


> I am an avid TiVo supporter. I have used TiVo since it was invented. I spent time on the phone with sales and with support, asking some questions about the stream 4K, and what streaming apps it would work with. In particular, I wanted to see if it would work with Apple TV plus. Because I’m tired of watching it on my iPad. I was told it would. However, I just got everything set up and I can download the AppleTV app. However, when I go to watch a show, it tells me it is not compatible with this device. I feel completely lied to. Either that or I am missing something very simple in the set up process. My question is, is there anyone who has stream 4K and is successfully watching Apple TV shows on their TV with it? And if so, how do you do it and what am I doing wrong? Thanks!


Refer to my post here to get AppleTV working:

New User - Apple TV?


----------



## Ket (3 mo ago)

Gone2MauiNow said:


> Refer to my post here to get AppleTV working:
> 
> New User - Apple TV?





Gone2MauiNow said:


> Refer to my post here to get AppleTV working:
> 
> New User - Apple TV?


I think I do have everything downloaded installed and set up correctly.. It took me a second but when I launch the AppleTV app now on my TV, it’s telling me to use the AppleTV app. Please install the latest Sony TV software version in settings. Unfortunately, there is no option in the TiVo stream settings and I don’t have a Sony TV so I’m not sure what’s going on but I guess I’m gonna give up. TiVo and Apple obviously do not want to work together.


----------

